# dezimal umwandeln in dual



## renshy (13 März 2007)

hallo  leute habe mal ne frage bezüglich dual und dezimalzahlenberechnen.
habe gebrochene dualzahlen in dezimalzahlen umgewandelt.wollte mal wissen ob das richtig ist.
111,01 = 7,5
1011.11 = 11,75
 stimmt das?

wie stelle ich jetz negative dezimalzahlen als dualzahl dar?
zb.

- 3 oder - 17 ?

mfg
rene


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (13 März 2007)

renshy schrieb:


> hallo  leute habe mal ne frage bezüglich dual und dezimalzahlenberechnen.
> habe gebrochene dualzahlen in dezimalzahlen umgewandelt.wollte mal wissen ob das richtig ist.
> 
> 
> ...



IMHO gibt es keine gebrochenen Dualzahlen.


----------



## renshy (13 März 2007)

was? verstehe ich nichtklar gibt es gerochene dualzahlen oder liege ich da falsch?
mfg rene


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (13 März 2007)

renshy schrieb:


> was? verstehe ich nichtklar gibt es gerochene dualzahlen oder liege ich da falsch?
> mfg rene



Wäre mir neu, hätte ich auch noch nie gesehen.
Wüsste auch nicht, wei das gehen sollte.

Wie bist du überhaupt darauf gekommen ??


----------



## Sockenralf (13 März 2007)

Hallo,

auf DIE Antwort bin ich auch gespannt  


Hast du irgendwo den Simatic-Manager greifbar?
Schau mal in der Hilfe nach


MfG


----------



## renshy (13 März 2007)

nein habe ich gerade nicht greifbar warum?wir haben gerade eine schulung über steuerung und regelung.und da kam das thema gebrochene dualzahlen in entsprechenden dezimalzahlen umwandeln.
z.b.
111,01 und 1011,11


----------



## RolfB (13 März 2007)

Hallo,

also die Umrechnung dezimal --> dual mit Nachkommastellen
ist z.B. hier beschrieben:
http://www.know-about.de/binaerzahlen.html

aber wozu man das braucht?

mfg.
Rolf


----------



## renshy (13 März 2007)

als ob man das braucht oder nicht das steht auf einem anderen blatt es steht halt so im  übungsheft drin und das hat mich halt interessiert was eine gebochene dualzahl wie 111,01 oder 1011,11 als dezimalzahl ist.
ich habe 7,5 und 11,75 raus und wollte nur wissen ob das richtig ist.mehr eigentlich nicht


----------



## zotos (13 März 2007)

Also im Bezug auf SPSen würde ich mir mal eine Real-Zahl anschauen und nachlesen wie das dort gehandhabt wird.

Such mal nach der IEC559 und viel Spass damit ;o)


----------



## renshy (13 März 2007)

ich versteh das nicht so ganz mit real zahl probieren und nach IEC 559 suchen usw 
ich habe doch nur wissen wollen wie gebrochene dualzahlen in dezimalzahlen umgewandelt werden können und ob das ergebnis von mir richtig ist oder ob ich auf dem holzweg bin.

111,01 = 7,5
1011.11 = 11,75
stimmt das?

und wie stellt man negative dezimalzahlen als dualzahl dar?
zb.

- 3 oder - 17 ?

ist doch verständlich geschildert oder?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (13 März 2007)

renshy schrieb:


> ist doch verständlich geschildert oder?




Eher nicht.


----------



## eYe (13 März 2007)

renshy schrieb:


> ich versteh das nicht so ganz mit real zahl probieren und nach IEC 559 suchen usw
> ich habe doch nur wissen wollen wie gebrochene dualzahlen in dezimalzahlen umgewandelt werden können und ob das ergebnis von mir richtig ist oder ob ich auf dem holzweg bin.
> 
> 111,01 = 7,5
> ...



Also erstmal Vorweg, natürlich gibt es gebrochene Dualzahlen (Zwei ist eine Basis wie jede andere auch...) und es gibt auch negative Dualzahlen. Ob das für die Programmierung einer SPS relevant ist, kann man drüber streiten.

111,01 (Basis 2) ergibt 7,25 (Basis 10)
1011,11 (Basis 2) ergibt 11,75 (Basis 10)

Ergo, dein erstes Ergebnis ist falsch. (Ich berufe mich hierbei auf http://www.arndt-bruenner.de/mathe/scripts/Zahlensysteme.htm , wo es übrigens zur jeweiligen Rechnung auch gleich noch eine Erklärung gibt  )

Für negative Dualzahlen gibt es verschiedene Standarts, so kannst du etwa in einem Byte das 8te Bit als Vorzeichenbit verwenden. Gibt aber auch noch andere Möglichkeiten. Am besten einfach mal googlen, ich bin gerade zu müde dir da nee vernünftige Übersicht rauszusuchen 

gn8, eYe


----------



## kpeter (14 März 2007)

renshy schrieb:


> ich versteh das nicht so ganz mit real zahl probieren und nach IEC 559 suchen usw
> ich habe doch nur wissen wollen wie gebrochene dualzahlen in dezimalzahlen umgewandelt werden können und ob das ergebnis von mir richtig ist oder ob ich auf dem holzweg bin.
> 
> 111,01 = 7,5
> ...


 
Hallöchen 

Geschildert ist das ganze ja richtig von dir.

Aber es gibt dieses format weder in der s5 oder in der s7

und keiner tut sich sowas an wenn es real zahlen gibt die das ganze von selbst machen und nicht erst erfunden werden müssen

ich hoffe jetzt verstehst du denn rest der antworten


----------



## renshy (14 März 2007)

ja dann alles klar ich versteh ja auch nicht wiso man das dann braucht aber aber  ich soll mit hilfe eines zweierkomplements die neg.dezimalzahlen

- 3 und - 17 als als dualzahl darestellen das raff ich nicht und es steht auch nnicht richtig erklärt irgendwo.
oder eine negative dezimalzahl - 12 als 
haxadezimalzahl darstellen???wer sich sowas ausdenkt.......:???: trotzdem danke für die tipps
vieleicht fällt einem ja noch was ein

grüsse rene


----------



## MatMer (14 März 2007)

Hallo,

verstehst du das mit dem zweier Komplement nicht oder was jetzt? Also das ist eigentlich standard das die negativen Zahlen in zweier Komplement dargestellt werden.

-3:
3: 0000 0011
1erKomplement 1111 1100
2erKomplement: 1er Komplement + 1 => 1111 1101

für ein Byte jetzt halt.....
und die -3 in Hex wäre dann FD


----------



## renshy (14 März 2007)

wenn ich es verstehen würde hätte ich hier keinen beitrag gepostet!ich dacht das wäre so in einem forum das man da mal nachfragen kann und wird nicht gleich so angefahren okay?!
ihr seit bestimmt alles profis und habt noch nie fragen gestellt oder?
naja wenn einer noch ein tip hat.kann er mir ja bescheid geben.wenn es keine großen umstände macht.


----------



## MatMer (14 März 2007)

du verwirrst mich gerade

geht es bei dir jetzt prinzipiell um Umwandlung von Dual in Dez und Hex, oder was?
Wenn ja kann man dir da sicherlich helfen, bringt dir mein Beispiel mit der -3 nichts, oder soll es genauer?


----------



## kpeter (14 März 2007)

renshy schrieb:


> wenn ich es verstehen würde hätte ich hier keinen beitrag gepostet!ich dacht das wäre so in einem forum das man da mal nachfragen kann und wird nicht gleich so angefahren okay?!
> ihr seit bestimmt alles profis und habt noch nie fragen gestellt oder?
> naja wenn einer noch ein tip hat.kann er mir ja bescheid geben.wenn es keine großen umstände macht.


 
du verwirrst uns

zuerst kommst du mit birnen und dann mit bannanen

was willst du wissen ???

wie man aus -3 + 3 macht dann bist du mit deinen 2erKomplement schon nicht verkehrt

du weist ja hoffentlich wie eine -3 und eine +3 aussieht

und dann noch das ganze umrechnen mit 2erKomplement und mann sieht man hat positiv zu negativ und umgekehrt

du hast ja am anfang immer von deinen dualen gleitpunktzahlen gefragt deshalb die ganze verwirrung hier

und ich würde mal sagen dich hat hier niemand fertig gemacht das machen wir ganz anders wenn wir wollen .

du hast bis jetzt auf jede deiner fragen die antwort bekommen die du brauchtest


----------



## renshy (14 März 2007)

hhallöchen bin halt ein wenig verzweifelt mit der ganzen rechnerrei:???: 
das mit der -3 als zweierkomplement als dualzahl =11111101 das ist richtig ne?
aber wenn ich die -17 auch so umwandeln will wie mache ich das ?auch so wie bei der -3 +1 dahinter?
oh man oh man....
danke für deine hilfe


----------



## MatMer (14 März 2007)

Okay
also die Darstellung als  Zweier Komplement sieht immer so aus
Duale Positive Zahl invertieren aus 0 wird 1, aus 1 wird 0
das wäre das Einer Komplement, und für das Zweier Komplement muss immer eine Binäre 1 addiert werden
-17:
17= 0001 0001
1erKomplement: 1110 1110
2er Komplement: 11101111 =-17 im zweier Komplement

als Tipp
Posivite Zahl + zweier Komplement = 0, immer (also für den Anzahl der Stelle, hier wäre das 9te Bit 1, aber das gibt es ja nicht)


----------



## renshy (14 März 2007)

danke schön für die info du bist ja flott.
wie verhlt das sich denn umgekehrt.wenn ich sie als dezimalzahl darstellen soll die als zweierkomplement dualzahl vorgegeben ist?
zb
1101 da dachte ich es wäre die 13 und bei 11111100 habe 252 heraus kann das stimmen?


----------



## MatMer (14 März 2007)

das läuft andersrum genau so

also erst invertieren, und dann wieder ne 1 zu addieren


1101 => 0010 => 0011= 3

1111 1100 => 0000 0011 => 0000 0100 = 4


----------



## kpeter (14 März 2007)

renshy schrieb:


> danke schön für die info du bist ja flott.
> wie verhlt das sich denn umgekehrt.wenn ich sie als dezimalzahl darstellen soll die als zweierkomplement dualzahl vorgegeben ist?
> zb
> 1101 da dachte ich es wäre die 13 und bei 11111100 habe 252 heraus kann das stimmen?


 
mal eine frage dir ist schon klar das eine dezimale zahl und eine duale zahl von bitmuster gleich aussehn


----------



## renshy (14 März 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh
dann wäre jetzt 11111101 =>00000010 + 1 =>000000101=> 5 
sag mir bitte das ich es jetzt richtig gemacht habe 
dannhätte ich nur noch eine frage und dann bist du erlöst ey du hast mir wirklich weiter geholfen da kann sich manch ein "erklärbär" ne scheibe abschneiden.
also kennst du dich mit negativen dezimalzahlen in hexadezimalzahlen umwandeln aus?
wie sieht das bei der dezimalzahl  - 12  als hexdezimalzahl aus ?gibt es da auch eine formel oder hilfe?
danke nochmal für deine postings.


----------



## MatMer (14 März 2007)

renshy schrieb:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhh
> dann wäre jetzt 11111101 =>00000010 + 1 =>000000101=> 5


du hast dich ein wenig vertan
0000 0010 + 1 = 0000 0011 = 3, du bist da mit dem addieren verrutsch, glaube ich, also 0+1=1, ohne Übertrag

so also -12 in hex
12:
0000 1100
-12
11110100
hex
F4

das kannst du wie gesagt in der variablen tabelle vom step manager gut erkennen


----------



## renshy (14 März 2007)

schei...e ich dachte ich hätte das rausbekommen:???: 
ich dachte die drei wird so umgewandelt:

1101 => 0010 => 0011= 3

wiso kommt jetzt bei der dualzahl im zweierkompl. auch 3 heraus?
11111101 ?kann das sein?


respekt  bist sehr flott mit deinem kopf.


----------



## MatMer (14 März 2007)

renshy schrieb:


> wiso kommt jetzt bei der dualzahl im zweierkompl. auch 3 heraus?
> 11111101 ?kann das sein?



das verstehe ich gerade nicht so richtig
wie meinst du das jetzt?


----------



## kpeter (14 März 2007)

lies dir das mal durch da kannst du alles in alles wandeln

http://www.besuchertrends.de/stat/d.../sps.kerbl-web.at/Downloads/zahlensysteme.zip


----------

